# Foul Language



## Scot (Oct 25, 2014)

I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?

Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I understand your point and I agree that it's inappropriate, but I also agree with the pax that a warning could have been given.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

part of good customer service is tolerance. You have none.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> part of good customer service is tolerance.


You say the stupidest shit. 
We are "ride share" drivers using our own cars....not servants.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I also agree with the pax that a warning could have been given.


I think some forms of poor behavior do NOT deserve a warning...some should be common sense. For instance: How many times would a passenger be permitted to slap you before you threw them out? Would you give them a warning? How about lighting up a joint? Warning or toss? Passengers have no RIGHT to expect that any behavior is acceptable in someone else's car UNLESS they've been warned first. Just another example of how entitled Uber has made these passengers.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh boy. Maybe a born again Uber driver? Indignant over street language but willing to 'burn the other cheek' with Uber fares.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I think some forms of poor behavior do NOT deserve a warning...some should be common sense. For instance: How many times would a passenger be permitted to slap you before you threw them out? Would you give them a warning? How about lighting up a joint? Warning or toss? Passengers have no RIGHT to expect that any behavior is acceptable in someone else's car UNLESS they've been warned first. Just another example of how entitled Uber has made these passengers.


Everyone has a right to whatever rules they want to accept in their vehicle. I would given a warning of some sort, but that's just me.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Everyone has a right to whatever rules they want to accept in their vehicle.


Agreed. However, as a passenger do you have a right to assume *all* behavior is acceptable in someone else's private car UNLESS you are first told that it is not?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Agreed. However, as a passenger do you have a right to assume *all* behavior is acceptable in someone else's private car UNLESS you are first told that it is not?


I wouldn't assume as a passenger. As a driver I know that not every pax will behave the same way. I do believe we should flexible as Uber drivers and whatever we don't like we should voice.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> I wouldn't assume as a passenger.


Agreed.


RippGutt said:


> As a driver I know that not every pax will behave the same way.


Also agree. Why do some behave more responsibly or socially acceptably than others? Perhaps because society and previous drivers have enabled that behavior? 


RippGutt said:


> I do believe we should flexible as Uber drivers and whatever we don't like we should voice.


Here is where we disagree. I think there is some behavior that does not require a verbal "warning". Is there ANY behavior that you find so unacceptable in YOUR car that you wouldn't give a warning but instead just boot the passenger? If there is....then it's just a matter of individual drivers drawing the line where THEY think it's appropriate....as you said earlier: "Everyone has a right to whatever rules they want to accept in their vehicle". How is a passenger suppose to know where an individual driver draws the line? Should they ask first before deciding to perform oral sex on another passenger or lighting up a joint? IMHO.....of course. Just as, again IMHO they should conduct themselves in my car the same way they would in their parents car while there father was driving. I shouldn't NEED to tell them, or warn them that their behavior is unacceptable, and I believe if they gave a crap one way or another about whether I MIGHT be offended then they either would not behave poorly....or at least ask if I would be offended.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Agreed.
> Also agree. Why do some behave more responsibly or socially acceptably than others? Perhaps because society and previous drivers have enabled that behavior?
> Here is where we disagree. I think there is some behavior that does not require a verbal "warning". Is there ANY behavior that you find so unacceptable in YOUR car that you wouldn't give a warning but instead just boot the passenger? If there is....then it's just a matter of individual drivers drawing the line where THEY think it's appropriate....as you said earlier: "Everyone has a right to whatever rules they want to accept in their vehicle". How is a passenger suppose to know where an individual driver draws the line? Should they ask first before deciding to perform oral sex on another passenger or lighting up a joint? IMHO.....of course. Just as, again IMHO they should conduct themselves in my car the same way they would in their parents car while there father was driving. I shouldn't NEED to tell them, or warn them that their behavior is unacceptable, and I believe if they gave a crap one way or another about whether I MIGHT be offended then they either would not behave poorly....or at least ask if I would be offended.


I understand and agree... I want Money out of the pax so I'm willing to give them a warning(depending what it is). I'm not easily offended, I'll admit. Every driver is different so what offends them might not offend me and vice versa.


----------



## Scot (Oct 25, 2014)

A warning for crass and disgusting language in a stranger's car? I suppose I could do that in the future. But why should this person be given a warning who is supposed to be civilized and act appropriately and respectfully as I drive their intoxicated butts to their location? They just want to test me to see what they can get away with. I guess I'll just put a sign in my back seat. "NO FOUL LANGUAGE OR EATING IN THIS VEHICLE OR YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE & YOU WILL RECEIVE THE LOWEST RATING FROM ME AND YOUR LOW RATING OF ME FOR STOPPING YOUR RIDE WILL BE DELETED FROM MY ACCOUNT". That message in my back seat is going to REALLY encourage 5 star ratings. These pigs who get into my car... I dress up in a tie and put bottled water in my car and this is how they act....


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I really don't give a **** what people say in my car...this is America feel free to speak your mind !!


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I like it when people start taking dirty in the car...especially the ****ty/ drunk ones!!!
Honestly I don't care what you do in the back seat..I have no problem if you drink, do coke, heroin, have sex, whatever....
*The only thing I will not tolerate is smoking..... no cigarettes/weed/or crack in the car please...it stinks!!!*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a very interesting discussion and something I have thought about many times before. I dont have any answers but only some thoughts,so dont hurl any abuse if you dont like these thoughts. I have two cars currently with uber black. As we are licenced chauffeur oprators and driver these cars fall under the category of public transport vehicles. As such we have legal obligations and rights regarding the transfer of passengers. Example no eating drinking or smoking in a public transport vehicle, that goes for water also.

We can take offensive, drunk or passengers we believe to be breaking the law to the police and have them removed from the vehicle, and we can also refuse to let them in the vehicle also. With our private clients we never have this issue.

Because we are classed as a public tranport vehicle should I have a greater tolerance for passengers bad behaviour. Not saying that I should tolerate everything but accept some things that I may feel are inappropriate?

Now to uberx. You dont have the public transport laws to back you, something that the term ridesharing negates. You are not a taxi but still get paid for hiring yourself and your car for money, like a taxi. So if you hire yourself and your car out to a pax does it remain your personal car? Do you have to accept people and behaviour that you would not normally associate yourself with? I dont know the answer.

Also ubers motto is "your personal driver" so does this mean that when you accept the ride that you become the riders employee, sevant or slave for the duration of the journey? Again I have no answers and these are questions that I often ask myself.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Now to uberx. You dont have the public transport laws to back you, something that the term ridesharing negates. You are not a taxi but still get paid for hiring yourself and your car for money, like a taxi. So if you hire yourself and your car out to a pax does it remain your personal car? Do you have to accept people and behaviour that you would not normally associate yourself with? I dont know the answer.


Interesting....this brings to mind an episode of Cops, where some chick from the hood called the PoPo to say some other girl from the hood robbed her of her money in a failed drug transaction....she admitted to the cop she was trying to buy drugs, so he arrested her....

say an uberX has a problem with a passenger, they don't have the same police protection as a taxi would...imagine especially in a hotly contested market like nevada right now an uberX calling a cop and risking a 10,000 ticket and vehicle impoundment....

This is not good if riders know that drivers can't go to the police, they can get away with anything...sad to think about it...but what if a frisky male passenger is a little to aggressive with a female driver in such a market....she has a tough decision....risking vehicle impoundment is more than just a slap on the wrist/minor headache!!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I think some forms of poor behavior do NOT deserve a warning...some should be common sense. For instance: How many times would a passenger be permitted to slap you before you threw them out? Would you give them a warning? How about lighting up a joint? Warning or toss? Passengers have no RIGHT to expect that any behavior is acceptable in someone else's car UNLESS they've been warned first. Just another example of how entitled Uber has made these passengers.


One slap and they would be carried out courtesy of my Mag-Lite.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

if you didnt drive them for a profit then you might have a point.
What makes you different than a taxi in the eyes of the customer? 
Unless they were talking about criminal activity , about you or taunting you with those pics ,their talk is none of your business.
You are charging them. You are the next generation taxi who makes less money than a taxi.
Live with it


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> I like it when people start taking dirty in the car...especially the ****ty/ drunk ones!!!
> Honestly I don't care what you do in the back seat..I have no problem if you drink, do coke, heroin, have sex, whatever....
> *The only thing I will not tolerate is smoking..... no cigarettes/weed/or crack in the car please...it stinks!!!*


Sex is fine as long as the fluids don't land in the car.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

@Scot You should get over it bro. You can hear foul language and talk when you're out at the bar. Or on ****ing TV. Who gives a shit what people are saying in your backseat as long as it's not directed at you? I think you're maybe a little too uptight for this kind of job. Out of all the things that we drivers encounter, puking in vehicles, verbally abusive passenger, ******s and princesses, attempts to break the law with open containers, riders expecting you to go over capacity, etc. etc., the shit they say to each other in the backseat is the most minuscule thing to get hung up on. Seriously.

In fact, rides where people just ignore me while I drive are the best, could give three shits about the things they're saying to each other. #voyeurismisfun


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Sex is fine as long as the fluids don't land in the car.


Take a picture for cleaning reimbursement...and maybe some for internet dispersion...

If the pax aren't swearing, it's not a normal pax. I've had people that turn on their laptops or Ipads, hook up and have international company business conference conversations in the back seat and even hear them swear.

Swearing is a universal language. Cept if you have some twisted religious nonsense running in yer head, t*hinking yer better *than a swearer. * (hint: yer not)*

Not directed at you Sean. You seem like you could swear or something.

I try not to when engaging a pax in conversation because it's not really good for biz, but I have an occasional slip with an open conversation, hard as I try not to. * If the gig paid more I'd eradicate any indication of normalcy. *


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Also ubers motto is "your personal driver" so does this mean that *when you accept the ride that you become the riders employee, sevant or slave for the duration of the journey? Again I have no answers and these are questions that I often ask myself*.


As do I. re: Business conversations. I have lawyers in the backseat talking about/to clients, confidential matters without a doubt to me. Same with biz discussions. I would think any ride for hire arrangement may have a legal requirement of some sort for confidentiality. I'd hate to get subpoenaed to testify for anything.

In effect as far as I'm concerned, I hear nothing or at least won't remember shit, which is much closer to the truth anyway.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> In effect as far as I'm concerned, I hear nothing or at least won't remember shit, which is much closer to the truth anyway.


Very few rides are memorable after about an hour.


----------



## MPHX (Oct 27, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


Once you are under a 4.7 Uber will deactivate your account.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Was wondering if you asked them "Please do not ****ing swear, my religion forbids it, Goddammit!"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


....****in dick pax....ass wipes


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

pengduck said:


> One slap and they would be carried out courtesy of my Mag-Lite.


I keep a Maglite in the driver's door pocket of all of my vehicles.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I keep a Maglite in the driver's door pocket of all of my vehicles.


Me too ... nice size to knock out a fool.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


For one you need to start doing a pretrip check list before you start your Uber ride. Once your client is in the car ask him or her some questions.

For Example

Greet your client!
Listen and watch your client on how they act and respond
Make sure you do not start your meter!
Get where the client is going and if the client needs to be there by a certain time
Consult a GPS even if the client wants to give you directions!
Inform the client if it comes up the route the client wishes to take has any accidents or delays or if a route is open that would save the client ten to twenty minutes!
Once your in agreement with your client hit the button to start your meter and ride!
If your client says they wish to make more than once trip you do not have to agree to that second trip. You can offer to drop the client off at the address he wishes to go to and he can try to get another Uber car or if you cannot agree you can cancel the trip and not charge. It's always important for you and the client to know the boundaries of what is acceptable and what is not. Remember as Uber likes to remind you, your a third party and as long as your not denying them a legal request than your fine.



SoBeUBER said:


> Interesting....this brings to mind an episode of Cops, where some chick from the hood called the PoPo to say some other girl from the hood robbed her of her money in a failed drug transaction....she admitted to the cop she was trying to buy drugs, so he arrested her....
> 
> say an uberX has a problem with a passenger, they don't have the same police protection as a taxi would...imagine especially in a hotly contested market like nevada right now an uberX calling a cop and risking a 10,000 ticket and vehicle impoundment....
> 
> This is not good if riders know that drivers can't go to the police, they can get away with anything...sad to think about it...but what if a frisky male passenger is a little to aggressive with a female driver in such a market....she has a tough decision....risking vehicle impoundment is more than just a slap on the wrist/minor headache!!


If you're driving dirty and outside the law than you should not be driving, period. The moment here in Chicago this August it made it illegal for anyone to drive with UberX who does not have a chauffeur license or paid the fee of 10,000, 20,000 to the city for the right to work as a rideshare driver I got out.

Right now we have a bunch of drivers who just started or still driving who are driving dirty thinking the city forgot and is not going to come after them since its been some months. Little do they forget its election season so once the elections are over next week you better believe it will be big news that Chicago is fining Uber drivers.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> I like it when people start taking dirty in the car...especially the ****ty/ drunk ones!!!
> Honestly I don't care what you do in the back seat..I have no problem if you drink, do coke, heroin, have sex, whatever....
> *The only thing I will not tolerate is smoking..... no cigarettes/weed/or crack in the car please...it stinks!!!*


I totally get the no smoking rule, however have you ever considered what might happen of you are pulled over during one of the other activities? A driver is responsible for whatever they allow to occur in their vehicle.

An open container charge(not to mention the other Non-smoking activities) could really ruin your night, not to mention your criminal/DMV record.

We are like any other business in that we reserve the right to refuse service so long as that refusal is not movitivated by color, creed, sex, ect...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

duggles said:


> In fact, rides where people just ignore me while I drive are the best, could give three shits about the things they're saying to each other. #voyeurismisfun


A pax got into the front seat of the car, shut the door and said only, "shit, dude, I am so f**king stoned". He reclined the seat all the way back, closed his eyes and appeared comatose for the whole ride.

5* perfect passenger.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I really don't give a **** what people say in my car...this is America feel free to speak your mind !!





Orlando_Driver said:


> I really don't give a **** what people say in my car...this is America feel free to speak your mind !!


Yes, this country affords us the right to Free Speech, but from what I have seen few realize that there is a little asterisk attached. That asterisk says that when excercizing this right we must be willing to accept the conquences of what we say, even if the response in your opinion is unbalanced.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You say the stupidest shit.
> We are "ride share" drivers using our own cars....not servants.


Even chauffeurs driving our company's cars are not expected to "tolerate" that. Thankfully it is not something we deal with much, mostly in the limo, but that's why god made partitions!! Now that I think about it, we don't even have any 'behavior' clauses in our standard rental agreement because we just don't have that kind of issue in our cars. We do have some blurbs in the bus/limo rentals because "wedding b**ches be crazy" hehehe!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Even chauffeurs driving our company's cars are not expected to "tolerate" that. Thankfully it is not something we deal with much, mostly in the limo, but that's why god made partitions!! Now that I think about it, we don't even have any 'behavior' clauses in our standard rental agreement because we just don't have that kind of issue in our cars. We do have some blurbs in the bus/limo rentals because "wedding b**ches be crazy" hehehe!


What kind of company do you have?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I really don't care what they do or say in the back as long as
they don't damage my car or insult me directly.
If they do, out they go.

If I throw somebody out of the car I always
send Uber an email with the details.
So far they have always been supportive...... but they still want your rating at 4.7 or else.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


Scott, I do agree that a 'warning' would have been a better idea, but we all know once that warning is issued, you may have a combative passenger.
A better way to handle such issues may be raise an eyebrow on your best "shocked face", when the most obvious porn lingo starts and ask: "excuse me folks, would you prefer that I turn on the stereo so you can have some privacy?" They would probably get the point. OTOH, If it is after bar closing, just wear ear plugs and get them home.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Scott, I do agree that a 'warning' would have been a better idea, but we all know once that warning is issued, you may have a combative passenger.
> A better way to handle such issues may be raise an eyebrow on your best "shocked face", when the most obvious porn lingo starts and ask: "excuse me folks, would you prefer that I turn on the stereo so you can have some privacy?" They would probably get the point. OTOH, If it is after bar closing, just wear ear plugs and get them home.


I don't agree. Drunks need to be treated firmly but professionally and politely. You need to convey that you are in charge.

I have had a couple of drunks try to go all alpha male on me but it's just hot air.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I would have asked to see the pics and said something like..."the _tip_ is really big"


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

this is about the stupidest thing I've ever heard, I have been driving convention men around playing golf for 20 years, a born again would have never made it, the shit they come up with, the strip club the night before, the hookers at the last convention, Bob's secretarys's ****, on and on, so I guess a strip club pax pick up is out of the question?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What kind of company do you have?


"black car" - sedans,suvs, minibus, limo


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't agree. Drunks need to be treated firmly but professionally and politely. You need to convey that you are in charge.
> 
> I have had a couple of drunks try to go all alpha male on me but it's just hot air.


To me, trying to tell a drunk to tone it down is like asking a three year old to sit still. I get your point, though.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i get ******bags all the time. i could care less what people talk about unless they disrespect me personally in my car. at which point i will completely destroy them mentally cuz NOBODY ****s with me on a smartass level. especially not these ******y new generation kids that get all their humor from internet memes and cry about getting bullied online.

i have a tolerance for sick twisted dark humor and what not so i dont get upset about what losers talk about amongst themselves. as a driver you should just tune them out and just focus on getting them to their drop off and get rid of them as soon as possible. 

honestly considering your rating is already low, i think you're probably too uptight. i mean by all means, you make the rules in your vehicle and you dont put up with any bs whatsoever. im with it, but this is the world of being a driver. this comes with the territory.

if you think they are shitty pax just rate them a 1 and leave it at that. they'll get theirs when they can't conveniently get a ride because they have a shitty rating and only drivers as shitty as them will accept their pings.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

elelegido said:


> A pax got into the front seat of the car, shut the door and said, "shit, dude, I am so f**king stoned". He reclined the seat all the way back, closed his eyes and appeared comatose for the whole ride.
> 
> 5* perfect passenger.


I would have blasted some Alice in Chains


----------



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

Sly said:


> part of good customer service is tolerance. You have none.


I agree. I've had passengers talk about all sorts of things I would find appropriate to talk about. But as long as they are not directing the foul language at me personally, then I don't really care. They are only going to be in my car a few minutes. This is a business that deals directly with the public, I find its goes best if you learn to simply roll with it. I'm not so sensitive that some foul language is going to effect me in any way. But, that's just me. It would take a personal safety issue for me to pull over and demand someone gets out of my car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Take a picture for cleaning reimbursement...and maybe some for internet dispersion...
> 
> If the pax aren't swearing, it's not a normal pax. I've had people that turn on their laptops or Ipads, hook up and have international company business conference conversations in the back seat and even hear them swear.


Wow so YOU were my driver? LMAO!



scrurbscrud said:


> Swearing is a universal language. Cept if you have some twisted religious nonsense running in yer head, t*hinking yer better *than a swearer. * (hint: yer not)*
> 
> Not directed at you Sean. You seem like you could swear or something.
> 
> I try not to when engaging a pax in conversation because it's not really good for biz, but I have an occasional slip with an open conversation, hard as I try not to. * If the gig paid more I'd eradicate any indication of normalcy. *


Our training reiterates this. A good rule of thumb_( which makes people cringe and think of mean old school marms)_: For the most part: "Speak when spoken to" Open the door to conversation with a "Good evening ma'am, I'll bet you are glad to be on the ground...blah blah" or "So, we are going to the Paramount this evening? One of my favorite performance venues!" They'll take the cue, and either answer with an "mm hmmm" or a "really? I've never been...." then you have your answer. If you are standoffish and they are chatters, you may seem rude. If you are Yackety Max, they may wish you would shut up so they could have a little peace and quiet before they get home to their 3 screaming kids!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

driveLA said:


> honestly considering your rating is already low, i think you're probably too uptight.


Are you talking to ME? Are YOU... talking to ME?? Me, uptight, bah!

If I had a low rating on Lyft as well, then maybe I'd need to do a little intrspection. I think my rating difference is due to the Uber culture of the employer : chauffer/servant "your private driver" relationship vs. Lyft's "giving a buddy a ride" relationship.

I'm definitely more comfortable in the latter environment.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> this is about the stupidest thing I've ever heard, I have been driving convention men around playing golf for 20 years, a born again would have never made it, the shit they come up with, the strip club the night before, the hookers at the last convention, Bob's secretarys's ****, on and on, so I guess a strip club pax pick up is out of the question?


One of our affiliate companies had a born again - evangelizing chauffeur. When we found out about this we had to tell them that driver was NOT to be assigned for our farm outs.
We had a few clients who had used this company in the past and LEFT because of the constant soul saving. One time the guy offered to 'lay hands' on a passenger who was sick.
Good thing that passenger didn't "lay hands" on him first 

One of the chauffeurs I *almost* hired had his own financial planning business. At first I thought he would be great, well educated, polished, dapper, etc. Then he started making comments about how GREAT it would be because we share the same target market. DING DING DING - alarms bells - whoa - the more he spoke the more I realized he had applied with us because he saw it as a way to build his business. NO WAY. (No MLM folks EITHER!)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "your private driver" relationship vs. Lyft's "giving a buddy a ride" relationship.
> 
> I'm definitely more comfortable in the latter environment.


Ahh - so you must LOVE the bar crowd - EVERYONE is your buddy at 2 am! 
C'MEER - I LOVE YOU MAN! (Gabriel Iglesias 'Fluffy' ')


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Sex is fine as long as the fluids don't land in the car.


Lol....Or stink the place up


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I really don't give a **** what people say in my car...this is America feel free to speak your mind !!


I agree with you....However I am politically incorrect, this is amerika now, hasn't been "America" for awhile now.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


If you don't like cursing in your car then my suggestion is to stop driving NOW. You will be kicking out 1 out of every 4 pax. Suck it up or don't do it at all.


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Sly said:


> part of good customer service is tolerance. You have none.


If pax wants good customer service they can order a black car.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


If the conversation is not directed at me, then I assume I am not a part of it. If they are not insulting me, why I should I care what they are talking about? I assume that they were not offering or forcing you to view the pictures on their phone? How high are you going to set the bar? What's next? Are you going to forbid certain discussions that you don't find politically agreeable?

Since you have mentioned the volatility of your ratings, I am guess that you are fairly new. I would suggest having a little more tolerance and tuning out the passengers when they are talking among themselves.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If the conversation is not directed at me, then I assume I am not a part of it. If they are not insulting me, why I should I care what they are talking about? I assume that they were not offering or forcing you to view the pictures on their phone? How high are you going to set the bar? What's next? Are you going to forbid certain discussions that you don't find politically agreeable?
> 
> Since you have mentioned the volatility of your ratings, I am guess that you are fairly new. I would suggest having a little more tolerance and tuning out the passengers when they are talking among themselves.


I had a political mover and shaker pax recently. Some of the insider shit I (over) heard was pretty incredible. Will NOT disclose, so don't ask! None of it surprised me though. Let's just say that in some democratic areas there is a bit of concern.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> For one you need to start doing a pretrip check list before you start your Uber ride. Once your client is in the car ask him or her some questions.
> 
> For Example
> 
> ...


This directions seem to be coming from a taxi perspective, with all the references to "meter"s. If you don't start the ride on Uber, you will not see the destination that rider may have entered, and more these days do enter the destination. By not doing so you look foolish asking them where they want to go.

I am not sure of your meaning about a "second" trip. If you mean a trip with multiple stops, then I think you are wrong to suggest not doing the additional stops. If the second trip is truly a second trip some time in the future, then it makes sense.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I had a political mover and shaker pax recently. Some of the insider shit I (over) heard was pretty incredible. Will NOT disclose, so don't ask! None of it surprised me though. Let's just say that in some democratic areas there is a bit of concern.


Yep! Same goes for business execs and lawyers. What Happens in the car must stay in the car. To the X drivers who have a very "my car, my rules" individual mindset, I caution you: you are not going to keep surge pricing for people who don't have any expectation of discretion. If you expect to draw the higher paid crowd regularly, you are going to have to think like a chauffeur. 
Some drivers can argue, all day long, that uberX is not a black car service. When you are charging hundreds of dollars to go a few miles, you are not just a black car service, you are a high end limo service.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Some drivers can argue, all day long, that uberX is not a black car service. When you are charging hundreds of dollars to go a few miles, you are not just a black car service, you are a high end limo service.


High end limo services require reservations. UberX on a surge is more like buying a walk-up ticket to fly coach on the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mp775 said:


> High end limo services require reservations. UberX on a surge is more like buying a walk-up ticket to fly coach on the day before Thanksgiving.


Not necessarily, you can get black car on demand in a lot of places. (And don't forget UberBlack) They outlawed this for black car in Austin  but once the TNC ordinance is final, they'll have to lift that ban. The regulation is the ONLY reason we don't put unreserved cars downtown. But my main point is: if you expect passengers to pay that kind of money, passengers are going to expect that level of service. These are people who have been getting around for years without this service, they will find other ways. (It is not as if people stayed home until UberX came to town)


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting topic. The fact is, the single worst thing about being an Uber driver are the passengers! Good lord man. Human beings suck. 

Personally, I would not be offended or put off by the language unless it was directed at me in a derogatory manner. That said, what bothers me may not bother others and vice versa. Any form of disrespect of a driver is uncalled for and should be addressed with a warning. Kicking them out of the car? Maybe a little much but I agree with the philosophy.

Respect your Uber drivers...shitheads!


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Just pretend they are yakking away in a foreign language you don't understand. That's a skill you NEED in this business.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


What happens if 100% of the pax in your area are idiots like this? Even if you cancel pre-trip, you'll still be de-activated for a low acceptance. lol.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


Instead of Uber booting drivers off at 4.6, I propose an alternate system:
Uber randomly inserts a "secret shopper" driver to find out if you're giving quality rides once you go below 4.6. If you are, they then give you a few "free" 5 stars to boost your rating. (Or maybe they forgive a few of your low ratings.) If you're not giving the secret shopper quality, *then at that point they dump your ass*. Sort of a "4.6 gets you a judgement day" instead of instant deactivation. WTF am I saying, new drivers are too plentiful for these sorts of fair tactics.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Scott, I do agree that a 'warning' would have been a better idea, but we all know once that warning is issued, you may have a combative passenger.
> A better way to handle such issues may be raise an eyebrow on your best "shocked face", when the most obvious porn lingo starts and ask: "excuse me folks, would you prefer that I turn on the stereo so you can have some privacy?" They would probably get the point. OTOH, If it is after bar closing, just wear ear plugs and get them home.


In most states, it is illegal to obstruct your hearing in both ears while driving. (For instance, how would you be able to hear an ambulance?)


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> In most states, it is illegal to obstruct your hearing in both ears while driving. (For instance, how would you be able to hear an ambulance?)


I believe you re: the law but I wonder why deaf people are allowed to drive. They can't hear an ambulance.

Back on topic; I try not to curse until I hear my driver curse. His / her car = his / her rules (at least when it comes to cursing.)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> In most states, it is illegal to obstruct your hearing in both ears while driving. (For instance, how would you be able to hear an ambulance?)


I was just "funnin" about earplugs, I just mean put them on ignore.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

WWDD


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Instead of Uber booting drivers off at 4.6, I propose an alternate system:
> Uber randomly inserts a "secret shopper" driver to find out if you're giving quality rides once you go below 4.6. If you are, they then give you a few "free" 5 stars to boost your rating. (Or maybe they forgive a few of your low ratings.) If you're not giving the secret shopper quality, *then at that point they dump your ass*. Sort of a "4.6 gets you a judgement day" instead of instant deactivation. WTF am I saying, new drivers are too plentiful for these sorts of fair tactics.


I don't think "travis" gives a rat's droppings for anyone's "alternative" anythings...He's pretty much self absorb


----------



## Salthedriver (Jun 28, 2014)

4.7 my ASS


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I believe you re: the law but I wonder why deaf people are allowed to drive. They can't hear an ambulance.
> 
> Back on topic; I try not to curse until I hear my driver curse. His / her car = his / her rules (at least when it comes to cursing.)


I make it a general rule to never curse with pax. The ONE TIME I did it showed up on my weekly summary! The pax thought my comment was awesome (it was because it was basically a '**** the system' type comment), I won't say the actual comment, but it was along those lines.

Really didn't need that showing up in Uber corporate.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> This directions seem to be coming from a taxi perspective, with all the references to "meter"s. If you don't start the ride on Uber, you will not see the destination that rider may have entered, and more these days do enter the destination. By not doing so you look foolish asking them where they want to go.
> 
> I am not sure of your meaning about a "second" trip. If you mean a trip with multiple stops, then I think you are wrong to suggest not doing the additional stops. If the second trip is truly a second trip some time in the future, then it makes sense.


I was a Taxi Dispatcher but your meter is the UberX phone when you press accept trip. If you do this early you could be in violation

Second, you do "multiple stops" in which you need to sit and wait that's a whole other trip. Now as a driver you have every right to agree to that but many drivers don't like to and for good reason. So that's why it's important to get this out in the open what the client needs and what you can provide in the beginning of the trip.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> I was a Taxi Dispatcher but your meter is the UberX phone when you press accept trip. If you do this early you could be in violation


If what you're saying here is that by starting the trip before you are ready to drive because you need to enter the passenger-provided address into your GPS, you're not in violation of anything. I have it from multiple Uber personnel that when the passenger enters in the destination through the app, it is correct operating procedure to start the trip, get the address from the app, and then put that address into GPS for the directions. Once your GPS has loaded and brought up the route to the destination, you can then proceed.

I went to great lengths complaining about the way they hide the destination until the ride is started, as I definitely do not like starting the trip until I know where I'm going (mostly to avoid any traffic delays) and am ready to put my car into drive and proceed. Uber's response each time has been that they hid it because of drivers accepting requests and then cancelling, which I already understood. Their excuse really doesn't hold up much weight, though, because as I continue to tell them, they can hide the address until we hit the ARRIVED button. The drivers that were cancelling were most likely cancelling before even driving to a passenger, and once a driver has already spent time and fuel getting to the pickup point it really doesn't make as much sense to cancel at that point. Heck, we're supposed to be allowed to decline any trip even when the passenger is sitting in our car and verbally telling us the destination..

The bottom line is, I spefically closed each of those conversations with a "I'm just repeating this back to you to confirm that Uber's official instruction is to start the trip when I'm ready to receive the destination address, and that the passenger will just have to be patient while I wait for the GPS to bring up a route on the passenger's dime." The responses I've gotten back are along the lines of "..pretty much" or "it only takes a few seconds to get the GPS going".  Nice, dodgy answers, but so long as the response has never been "no, that's incorrect" I have done more than enough covering of my assage in regard to this.

As for multiple stops, I welcome them.. Most of the time you're just dropping off members of the group, so normally not much waiting time if any.. If they ask me to wait a few minutes, I will if they've been good passengers or if it's surging. I always put out the suggestion that they could just request another uber when they are ready to continue their trip, especially when it's an area where I know the next Uber will only be a minute or two away whenever they are ready.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

NightRider said:


> If what you're saying here is that by starting the trip before you are ready to drive because you need to enter the passenger-provided address into your GPS, you're not in violation of anything. I have it from multiple Uber personnel that when the passenger enters in the destination through the app, it is correct operating procedure to start the trip, get the address from the app, and then put that address into GPS for the directions. Once your GPS has loaded and brought up the route to the destination, you can then proceed.
> 
> I went to great lengths complaining about the way they hide the destination until the ride is started, as I definitely do not like starting the trip until I know where I'm going (mostly to avoid any traffic delays) and am ready to put my car into drive and proceed. Uber's response each time has been that they hid it because of drivers accepting requests and then cancelling, which I already understood. Their excuse really doesn't hold up much weight, though, because as I continue to tell them, they can hide the address until we hit the ARRIVED button. The drivers that were cancelling were most likely cancelling before even driving to a passenger, and once a driver has already spent time and fuel getting to the pickup point it really doesn't make as much sense to cancel at that point. Heck, we're supposed to be allowed to decline any trip even when the passenger is sitting in our car and verbally telling us the destination..
> 
> ...


No. You cannot start the trip before the client enters into the vehicle not only is this in Ubers training video but depending on your city and state this can also be illegal.

In my case the money was quickly refunded by me if I called 311 on the driver he would of be ticketed or ordered to appear to explain himself which of course would require him to produce the newly legally mandated fees and licenses that the city requests now Chicago has a ride share law.

Simply wanted my money back. Words of advice never ever start your trip before your client enters the vehicle and until you agreed where your going and what route you can take.

Don't risk getting that one customer who knows the laws and regulations of the area and rules for the company your driving for.

In many states ride share laws are being added which mirror taxi laws and in many states or local city ordinances it's illegal for you to take a route other than what a client requests.

For example in Chicago a taxi driver is in violation or would have to give a free ride even when police are called if the taxi driver refuses to take your route or refuses to accept your credit card. Even if your processor is down or you do not have one that's an automatic violation.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> ...
> 
> ... Words of advice never ever start your trip before your client enters the vehicle and until you agreed where your going and what route you can take.
> 
> ...


I would agree with the first part of your statement.

I could not disagree more with the second part of the statement. If the customer has entered the destination and you ask the customer where they are going instead of starting the trip and confirming what they have already entered, all you are doing is pissing off the customer who feels that they have wasted their time entering the information up front.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I would agree with the first part of your statement.
> 
> I could not disagree more with the second part of the statement. If the customer has entered the destination and you ask the customer where they are going instead of starting the trip and confirming what they have already entered, all you are doing is pissing off the customer who feels that they have wasted their time entering the information up front.


I understand how you feel. I forgot they added this feature in now but still as a driver you want to make sure you discuss what route your going to take.

As a former Dispatcher I can tell you many drivers have been ticketed or loss out on a fare because a driver refused to listen to the client and go his or her route.

It's hard to imagine this happening but it does and it feels like a punch to the gut.

Sometimes you can also negotiate a better route than what the customer wants.

For example in Chicago all of our streets are north, south, east and west for the most part even the highways. My client requested I take lakeshore drive which heads north and than a straight west where he wants to go.

He had a date and the route he wishes to go through takes him through a high traffic area and I informed him and showed him a route that could shave 15 minutes off his travel time. Big tip for me that night.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> No. You cannot start the trip before the client enters into the vehicle not only is this in Ubers training video but depending on your city and state this can also be illegal.
> 
> In my case the money was quickly refunded by me if I called 311 on the driver he would of be ticketed or ordered to appear to explain himself which of course would require him to produce the newly legally mandated fees and licenses that the city requests now Chicago has a ride share law.
> 
> ...


I said absolutely nothing of starting the trip before client enters the vehicle. However, when they get in the vehicle, the first thing many passengers say, is "You got the destination address, right?". Your options are to hit "Start ride" in order to get the destination address that the passenger pre-entered, or say "No" and make the passenger tell you where they are going in spite of them having entered the address already. Now, if you are using your own device, the Driver app will automatically enter that destination address into the GPS app of your choice (Waze or Google), so that cuts down on some of the time that you previously would have been sitting with the meter running.

Depending on the destination, I will ask the passenger if they have a preferred route. Also, Waze sometimes takes you on a longer route to shave off a few minutes and if it looks like the case, I will pull up the alternate routes to offer the passenger the choice. Most don't care, but if an extra 5 miles is only going to get the pax there 3 minutes sooner, I like to give them the option. (By the same token, I've had many passengers ask me how on earth I got them to their destination so quickly thanks to Waze.. there are many locations in Downtown DC that are much faster to get to by going through Virginia)


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> This directions seem to be coming from a taxi perspective, with all the references to "meter"s. If you don't start the ride on Uber, you will not see the destination that rider may have entered, and more these days do enter the destination. By not doing so you look foolish asking them where they want to go.


I don't do uber as much these days, but even in the company I am with, I ask where they are going. If they tell you a different destination than the one you have already, then you know there is a problem. Had a guy get his Uber stolen at a strop club on the west side. He was going to jersey, while his uber was going to Queens. Not a good night for him, although he did take a stripper home...


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

I might have said something, but I wouldn't have kicked him for it. A little harsh on your part.


----------



## sharmarke (May 8, 2014)

So far I have arrested a passenger who called me ISIS and I believe no one should feel scared to report this kind of behavior. The conversation started with where you from and it ended to I'm going to kill you you. He was a marine and he should have known better labeling people to what they are not. I get out of the car and I ask him to leave. When he came out and my driver side. I went back to the car and locked. He ask me to get out and fight with him. Suddenly a cob showed up and he tried to run but he got caught. I told the cop the whole story and he took him to jail. 


SoBeUBER said:


> Interesting....this brings to mind an episode of Cops, where some chick from the hood called the PoPo to say some other girl from the hood robbed her of her money in a failed drug transaction....she admitted to the cop she was trying to buy drugs, so he arrested her....
> 
> say an uberX has a problem with a passenger, they don't have the same police protection as a taxi would...imagine especially in a hotly contested market like nevada right now an uberX calling a cop and risking a 10,000 ticket and vehicle impoundment....
> 
> This is not good if riders know that drivers can't go to the police, they can get away with anything...sad to think about it...but what if a frisky male passenger is a little to aggressive with a female driver in such a market....she has a tough decision....risking vehicle impoundment is more than just a slap on the wrist/minor headache!!


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

sharmarke said:


> So far I have arrested a passenger who called me ISIS and I believe no one should feel scared to report this kind of behavior. The conversation started with where you from and it ended to I'm going to kill you you. He was a marine and he should have known better labeling people to what they are not. I get out of the car and I ask him to leave. When he came out and my driver side. I went back to the car and locked. He ask me to get out and fight with him. Suddenly a cob showed up and he tried to run but he got caught. I told the cop the whole story and he took him to jail.


Good for you.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd say unless the language is directly aimed at you, you have to have very thick skin in this biz. Not defending the entitled punks BUT, this is not a church activity. Truth to be told, you are not any different from a taxi, forget the "ridesharing" BS, there is no ride sharing going on. You are in transportation biz and just as in bars, casinos etc foul language kind of goes with the territory. We are all grown ups, if there were kids around, absolutely, zero tolerance. But this does not warrant toss up, in the end you just hurt yourself becuase Guber really doesnt give a flying fxxx about you. I think your bigger issue should be your rating if you want to keep slaving for Guber, your rating is dangerously low and in most markets you would get deactivated right about then. Nothing like having your livehood in hands of drunk entitled punks lol


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

lucky for me I cuss like a sailor...even though I was a soldier lol anyway...its your car, your call period! however if it upset you this bad, maybe its not the job for you! trust me taking other peoples personalities, personal? well that's just a stress heart attac waiting top happen!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In California we have the right to refuse service to anyone at anytime. 
I have asked at least 3 groups of PAX to get out of the car, and order a taxi. Most of those drivers don't care. 

I almost kicked a young couple. The girl was young and beautiful... then the started the story about taking E all night long. In general conversation young girl says."I went into the bedroom and So-and so f^*%$# me. After that So-and-so #2 came in and F^*%$# me. 

Very casual conversation. This girl was most likely a STD epidemic on the hoof.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You actually kicked people out of your car for looking at pics and talking about clits and dicks? Wow....maybe this idiotic ride share game isn't for you. It sounds like you were pissed off because the passenger complained about your seats being hard and used the clit / dick excuse for getting even. In any case, if you're going to drive around the general public in your car playing Uber *********, you'd better learn to tolerate a few swear words as those will certainly be the least of your concerns.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

duggles said:


> @Scot You should get over it bro. You can hear foul language and talk when you're out at the bar. Or on ****ing TV. Who gives a shit what people are saying in your backseat as long as it's not directed at you? I think you're maybe a little too uptight for this kind of job. Out of all the things that we drivers encounter, puking in vehicles, verbally abusive passenger, ******s and princesses, attempts to break the law with open containers, riders expecting you to go over capacity, etc. etc., the shit they say to each other in the backseat is the most minuscule thing to get hung up on. Seriously.
> 
> In fact, rides where people just ignore me while I drive are the best, could give three shits about the things they're saying to each other. #voyeurismisfun


In general I would agree with you but I had one party that made my skin crawl. I'm no prude but this very LOUD, childish discussion included everything of detail about gay anal sex, blowing all over her face and the details of that, foreskins and more (my first instinct was that these guys were the flamboyant yet manly attired button pushing gays in this town as they sounded very gay but obviously bisexual at the least). They weren't drunk, this was afternoon and they were going to an art fair.

I'm gay btw so don't start with the diversity and PC shit. These people were uncouth, stereotypically childish for the area I picked them up in and complete trash. I was going to "warn" them but they jumped out early due to a traffic jam. He did apologize when exiting but I rated them 1* anyway and wrote "complete foul mouthed disgusting trash" in the comments (this was with Lyft).

So yeah, there is a fine line. This isn't the bus.


----------



## Shlufr (Jul 23, 2015)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


I get this crap all the time. These morons think they can do what they want.


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

Scot said:


> I have Zero tolerance for people who want to get into my car and start with the language. Why should I listen to these raunchy people?I picked this guy up and drove him to his girlfriends where I had to sit and wait 5 minutes for her to show up. Then I started to take them to a restaurant around 6PM . She gets and my car and says the seats are "hard". They certainly are not, and I have driven about 100 people and no one has ever said that. Then the two of them start showing eachother photos in their iphones of a penis and a clit...and talking about size, and why should I have the endure this crap?
> 
> Maybe they think because there is a rating system that they can say anything they want.. Well I had some news for them...I pulled off to the side of the road and asked them to get out of my car. He goes "you should give a warning"... I go, no don't think so, you should know better. None of my other passengers carry on the way they did, and these 2 were over 35+ and not being respectful to the driver taking them to a restaurant. Is this how they talk in a restaurant? I'm sure this guy rated me a 1 as I did him. I've contacted Uber and I want this ride and rating removed from my record. Uber sent me an email about getting my rating over a 4.7%. It was at a 4.65 last night and today it dropped to a 4.54 because of this idiot. Does anyone else has a similar experience? I mostly get 4 and 5 stars, and I had my rating from 4.62 to 4.67 until last night. I think this 4.7 hurdle or Uber cancels you as a driver is absurd. I mentioned this to some passengers and they all agreed. Why isn't it 3.5 or something?


You asked for it when you put them out. If they were not directing it at you, you could have ignored it.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you kicked people out of your car for swearing and complaining about the comfort of your seats. Please make sure you let us know what you do to the junkie that pukes in your car. You only have 100 rides.........you aint seen nothing yet!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's like.... Hey, I don't swear so you can't swear. So, get out of my car. No warning? The ****? Oh well, I guess we're all dicks..... and clits.


----------

